#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-21
<YoBoY> http://tour.yoboy.fr/ bon j'y touche plus
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-23
<teolemon> hej
<teolemon> YoBoY: ça concernait le tour Ubuntu
<teolemon> cqfd93: Ok. Et ce qui m'énerve un peu c'est le process compliqué pour télécharger le manuel (cliquer sur un bouton acheter, puis devoir valider les conditions commerciales et le télécharger depuis un PPA privé :-/ )
<teolemon> même si je comprends que ça permet d'aller plus vite
<cqfd93> teolemon : non, on n'a pas besoin d'utiliser un bouton acheter ni valider de conditions
<cqfd93> juste en dessous du bouton    Télécharger maintenant
<cqfd93> il y a un lien     Options de téléchargement alternatives 									 								
<teolemon> je parle de la logithèque
<teolemon> pour les gens qui veulent l'installer depuis la logithèque
<teolemon> ce que j'ai essayé de faire
<teolemon> et c'est List Price: $4.57
<teolemon> pour CreateSpace
<cqfd93> ah oui
<cqfd93> et dans la logithèque ce ne sont pas les versions en français...
<teolemon> ça sera un paquet distinct pour la VF ?
<cqfd93> ça devrait
<cqfd93> faudrait que j'en parle à Kevin
<cqfd93> t'as essayé de le télécharger avec la logithèque ?
<teolemon> yup
<cqfd93> c'est en français
<cqfd93> ?
<teolemon> et je sais même pas où est le fichier...
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> dans mes documents ?
<teolemon> je m'attendais à un raccourci sur le lanceur
<teolemon> ou un truc du genre
<teolemon> c'est quelque chose pour leur apprendre à utiliser Ubuntu
<teolemon> pas pour tester leur connaissance d'Ubuntu :-P
<teolemon> j'ai aussi cliqué sur le bouton pour demander une version Kindle
<cqfd93> si tu retrouves le manuel, t'en as pas besoin :-D
<teolemon> une version Google Play
<teolemon> serait bien
<teolemon> je ne provoquerai pas en parlant de l'ibookstore :-)
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> t'as vu la modif de l'article que j'ai fait ?
<teolemon> http://support.google.com/books/partner/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1079107&from=1081067&rd=1
<cqfd93> (le lien amazon.fr pour 12.04)
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> je me demande si il faut pas supprimer create press dans ce cas
<teolemon> c'est bizarre d'avoir les deux
<cqfd93> createspace peut intéresser ceux qui ne sont pas dans l'hexagone, au luxembourg et je sais plus où
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/1103679
<cqfd93> trop bon !
<teolemon> autant le rendre aussi disponible que possible
<teolemon> faudrait qu'on se pirate sur piratebay
<teolemon> ;-)
<cqfd93> comment on l'annonce sur le forum ubuntu-fr ?
<cqfd93> un nouveau sujet ?
<teolemon> bonne question
<teolemon> idéalement, il faudrait que toutes les sections fassent un lien vers le manuel
<teolemon> dans la mesure où ça couvre bcp de sujets
<teolemon> dans le 'à lire avant de poster'
<teolemon> il faudrait contacter les modos
<cqfd93> une annonce sur la page d'accueil
<teolemon> je cherche leur chan
<teolemon> j'ai soulevé la question sur ubuntu-fr-admins
<teolemon> y compris pour la page d'accueil
<teolemon> sinon sur un autre sujet
<teolemon> j'ai fait deux ré-uploads d'universe
<teolemon> avec un petit paquet de corrections
<teolemon> plus de chaînes validables simplement
<cqfd93> là, tu parles bien du vrai template, pas de la traduction auto ?
<teolemon> de la traduc auto
<teolemon> si
<teolemon> d'ailleurs
<teolemon> il faudrait fusionner la traduction auto avec le vrai template
<teolemon> virer les suggestions auto pour ce qui est déjà traduit, et remplacer par les vraies traductions
<cqfd93> on peut faire la même chose dans main
<cqfd93> c'est avec une commande merge ?
<cqfd93> je peux faire main
<teolemon> ok j'envoie un mel aux modérateurs
<teolemon> pour intégrer et le manuel
<teolemon> et la doc
<teolemon> en profondeur dans le forum
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> j'ai aussi discuté avec kevin sur ubuntu-manual
<teolemon> on retire le software centre
<teolemon> il m'a dit deux mois pour la publication...
<cqfd93> j'ai vu votre discussion
<cqfd93> comment tu fais pour injecter tout ce qui est traduit de  a.po  dans  b.po  en conservant les autres chaines de  b.po  ?
<cqfd93> j'ai essayé msmerge, mais je me retrouve avec des chaimes vides et des fuzzy
<teolemon> t'embête
<cqfd93> ah mais y'a plus simple !
<cqfd93> extraire les chaines traduites du vrai main
<cqfd93> et les uploader dans le main auto
<teolemon> bas bête la chouette :-)
<teolemon> pas
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> je m'en vais le faire
<teolemon> ça avance pour les forums
<teolemon> ça va prendre du temps
<cqfd93> tu es en pourparlers ?
<cqfd93> j'ai fait la manip avec main
<teolemon> le pb c'est le wiki
<teolemon> laisser aussi des liens vers le wiki, vers la doc
<teolemon> 12.04 ou 12.10
<teolemon> bref
<teolemon> il faudrait complètement revoir le wiki
<teolemon> les articles sont tous moisis
<teolemon> et pas structurés
<teolemon> absents sur les sujets essentiels, mais méga détaillés sur des trucs anecdotiques
<cqfd93> y'a du boulot !!!
<cqfd93> non tout n'est pas pourri dans le wiki mais il y a des pages vraiment obsolètes
<teolemon> pas le notre
<cqfd93> euh lequel ?
<cqfd93> import dans automaton main réussi
<teolemon> ce qui me gêne avec le wiki, c'est que ce qui est dessus est soit lié à des bogues
<teolemon> soit devrait être documenté en amont
<teolemon> pour bénéficier à toutes les langues
<teolemon> thanksssss
<cqfd93> il se fait tard....
 * cqfd93 va se coucher
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-friendly/+bug/1103736
<teolemon> des +1 sur ce bogue svp :-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-24
<teolemon> Sylvie ?
<teolemon> halte aux suggestions sur checkbox
<teolemon> il va y avoir des suggestions automatisées
<teolemon> qui devraient apparaitre dans la nuit
<teolemon> je les ai uploadées ce matin
<cqfd93> salut Pierre
<cqfd93> ok, j'arrête
<cqfd93> j'en ai modifié quelques unes
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/automatedcheckbox/trunk
<cqfd93> donc il faut que tu uploades le pot ?
<cqfd93> et que tu fasses jouer google translation ?
<teolemon> c'est déjà fait
<teolemon> c'est pas encore visible sur le paquet
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> j'aimerais aussi le faire pour les très gros paquets amont
<teolemon> j'ai fait un essai il y a une semaine
<teolemon> mais j'ai foiré ma correction du po généré
<cqfd93> sur quel paquet ?
<teolemon> gcc
<teolemon> libvirt
<teolemon> and co
<cqfd93> t'as essayé les 2 ?
<cqfd93> je ferme boutique !  Bonne nuit !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-25
<YoBoY> teolemon_, c'est quoi le extended tour ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-27
<teolemon> il semble que l'affichage des traductions va se débloquer
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+bug/1106174
<teolemon> d'un coup
<cqfd93> salut teolemon !
<teolemon> salut :-)
<cqfd93> si je comprends bien, la réparation du bug permettra de voir l(enfin) les traductions déjà faites dans la logithèque et dans synaptic ?
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> c'est exactement ça
<teolemon> tout va arriver d'un coup
<teolemon> d'ailleurs
<teolemon> le livre 12.10 est désormais dispo sur Amazon
<teolemon> ce qui veut dire qu'on peut lancer le matraquage :-)
<cqfd93> oui, j'ai commandé le 12.10 hier
<teolemon> je publie l'article ?
<teolemon> j'ai retiré les liens vers la Logithèque
<cqfd93> tu as eu le temps de mettre le lien amazon.fr pour 12.10 ?
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> à l'instant
<teolemon> tu peux faire une dernière passe
<cqfd93> ah oui, je viens de le voir
<cqfd93> tu as changé autre chose ?
<teolemon> j'ai supprimé la ligne de la logithèque
<teolemon> hormis ça aucune modif
<teolemon> j'ai nettoyé les URL d'achat
<teolemon> mais je les ai testées
<teolemon> on balance ?
<cqfd93> GO !!!!!
<teolemon> c'est bon
<teolemon> dans quelques minutes sur le planet
<teolemon> et l'apocalypse maya juste après
<teolemon> floodons maintenant les forums
<teolemon> :-)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> tu veux mettre des messages dans les sections du forum ?
<teolemon> ça mange la mise en forme
<teolemon> je sais pas
<teolemon> on avait convenu avec les modos qu'ils ajouteraient des liens
<teolemon> numéro 5 des ventes de livres sur Linux
<cqfd93> Au minimum, il faudrait l'annoncer dans les 2 sections de "Débuter avec Ubuntu"
<cqfd93> numéro 5 où ?
<YoBoY> bonsoir
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
<YoBoY> teolemon, c'est quoi le online tour extended ?
<teolemon> hey
<teolemon> une version étendue du online tour
<teolemon> je suppose
<teolemon> j'ai pas checké dans le code
<teolemon> j'arrive pas à faire des puces dans le forum...
<YoBoY> j'ai dl, ouvert le index.html et ça donne pas grand chose ce extended tour en fait…
<teolemon> ayez
<teolemon> posté dans le forum
<teolemon> une version dans la rubrique installation
<teolemon> et une autre dans actualité du libre
<rickero> Hello les l10n !!
<teolemon> je viens de poster sur Google+
<teolemon> hello
<rickero> ca va, pierre?
<cqfd93> Tiens, un revenant !
<cqfd93> salut rickero !
<rickero> Oui, on peut dire cela, salut Sylvie
<cqfd93> ça va ?
<rickero> Oui, et toi?
<cqfd93> yes !
<cqfd93> j'ai vu que tu t'es inscrit au meeting UM
<rickero> Oui... je pouvais pas passer là-bas sans venir dire un bonjour ici!
<rickero> Mais j'avais peur de recevoir du travail :-)
<cqfd93> on ne force personne !
<rickero> J'ai vu que vous ne chômez pas en tout cas, bravo à vous
<cqfd93> y'a une grosse pile à traiter, chacun se sert généreusement ;-)
<cqfd93> on est en tête pour les ddtp
<rickero> moi je suis (re)parti faire un peu de développement
<rickero> oui j'ai vu
<teolemon> ceux qui ont Facebook:
<teolemon> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Traduction-francophone-dUbuntu/163357683740265?ref=hl
<teolemon> likez, resharez :-)
<rickero> merci, mais j'ai pas ce truc à perdre encore plus de temps au clavier :-)
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas fesse de bouc !
<cqfd93> et je ne gazouille pas
<YoBoY> en cours de diffusion sur les réseaux sociaux ufr/party
<teolemon> manque plus que le planet
<teolemon> :-)
<cqfd93> ça viendra !
<teolemon> Sylvie
<teolemon> tu dois avoir une vieille version sur ton ubuntu one
<teolemon> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CEUQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuone.com%2F4tCclSCOFAT8t0rMqAFwSH&ei=BY4FUae_JsWnhAfN_oD4BQ&usg=AFQjCNF3_emh_s4kbaIlz0i8zBzxBePbRQ&sig2=jQ39mv0KWPk_LS8TzwDQgA&bvm=bv.41524429,d.d2k
<teolemon> qui est référencée sur Google
<teolemon> tu pourrais la remplacer par la version finale ?
<cqfd93> ah oui, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas mis ça à jour !
<teolemon> elle arrive en bonne position dans les résultats
<teolemon> donc autant avoir un truc à jour
<cqfd93> je vais m'en occuper
<cqfd93> il faut que je télécharge les versions fraiches
<cqfd93> voilà, j'ai mis à jour les 2 versions sur mon U1
<rickero> help nick
<rickero> :-)
<teolemon> je vais proposer une dépêche LinuxFR
<cqfd93> good idea !
<teolemon> c'est fait
<teolemon> d'autres idées d'endroits où relayer l'info ?
<cqfd93> demander à Korben d'en causer ?
<teolemon> si tu as l'influence nécessaire, volontiers :-)
<cqfd93> je n'ai jamais communiqué avec lui, ni écrit sur son blog :-)
<teolemon> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/bestsellers/books/407642/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_1_4_last
<teolemon> numéro 5 et numéro 16
<cqfd93> et 12.10 est devant 12.04, j'y crois pas !
<cqfd93> il n'est sorti que depuis 2-3 jours
<teolemon> YoBoY, notre billet a pas été syndiqué ?
<teolemon> c'est lié au fait qu'il soit daté de janvier ?
<teolemon> j'ai mis à jour à la date d'aujourd'hui
<teolemon> on va bien voir
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-01-25
<stephane84> Les traductions automatiques sont parfois bien marrantes :
<stephane84> "Squeezelite est une petite Squeezebox décapité émulateur. "
<stephane84> "décapitée" ... lol ;-)
